# 43 things



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Anybody use 43things.com to keep track of their goals? I just discovered it a couple weeks ago. You can even have them send you emails in the future asking you how you're doing with a certain goal :yes


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

that website is overwhelming


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

Sorry to bump an old thread, but I wanted to make a post about http://www.43things.com/ and decided to do a search to see if it has already be discussed.

I just found the website, interestingly enough, because I was typing up some goals on my computer. One is 'Create a Wormery' so I randomly plugged that into google and one of the top hits was a page on 43things listing creating a wormery as a goal for a few people. :lol

I've been looking through the website and it is pretty cool. Anyone with some goals, no matter how inane they may seem, should check out the website.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

Ah this website is hilarious. In chat the other night I was lamenting about how unorganized my bookmarks were and how I wanted to get around to cleaning them up. Apparently this is an issue for a lot of people of 43things. I love this post in particular (and I thought I was bad):
_
Completed my first goal! I now have 2468 bookmarks in 284 folders. Took me about 15 hours in total, but would have taken weeks to check for dead links alone if it hadn't been for AM-Deadlink, so definitely worth downloading that. It was the organising into folders and subfolders that took the time, but it looks great now (and I know where to look for stuff!) Hopefully I'll be able to keep on top of it in the future _

I had also never heard of AM-Deadlink, which looks like a useful program. I was wondering if someone had written some software that would auto-check dead links.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Wouldn't it be simple enough to type out your goals in a Word document or something? 

I haven't even checked out the site yet, but it sounds very complicated. What are the advantages?


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

ardrum said:


> Wouldn't it be simple enough to type out your goals in a Word document or something?


Perhaps. I don't plan on actually posting my list onto the site because of anxiety.


> I haven't even checked out the site yet, but it sounds very complicated. What are the advantages?


Well then check it out.

http://www.43things.com/about/view/learn_more



> What do you want to do with your life? It is not an easy question to answer - and you shouldn't have to answer alone. Browse 43 Things to find out what others want to do. You might find some goals you share. Click the "I want to do this" button to add a goal to your list. Got an idea for a new goal? Just type it in the text box on the homepage or at the bottom of any page on the site. Bam. Now, it's your thing.





> We all have stories about what we care about. Writing down your progress on a goal can help someone else learn about something you both want to do. When you see a goal you've achieved, click on the "I've done this" button and share a story about how you did it.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Checked it out. It sounds like there is a lot of unnecessary complications for what I'm interested in. I think I'll go the Word document route. :lol


----------



## hopena (Feb 21, 2005)

I've met some great people through 43things ~ it's also helped me with my SA (although there are still times when the anxiety hits me, and can be overwhelming).


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Jan 22, 2007)

I had tried that site out awhile back and found it a bit much for me. 
I had it for awhile sending me emails in my inbox reminding to not procrastinate. I will say it actually did help me but I found the accumulation of emails over time a bit annoying so I took it off and haven't been back there since. 

I may give it another go, it seems like a good site to begin the small steps towards overcoming SA


----------



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

yea i have one, i love it. it's way better than a word document, because you get to write specific entries on each one, see how many other people want to do what you do... i just love the vibe from the website. friendly, and one of my goals on it is to overcome SA.


----------



## Event Horizon (Feb 23, 2011)

Too much work


----------

